# Number of GSM Operators in India & the Best



## raj_in (Feb 25, 2010)

Which is the best according to you guys......???
& how many are there i have lost count
1.Airtel
2.BSNL
3.Vodafone
4.Idea
5.Reliance Smart
6.Docomo
7.Aircel
8.MTNL
9.Virgin

anythnig missing let me know plzzz....???

I think vodafone is the best......using it since Hutch......some even from Oragne days


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2010)

I have used 3 of them

1. Airtel have best coverage and offers...but it have poor customer care and they starts offers automatically and cuts our balance for no reason

2. Idea have the best signal strenth but poor offers...sometimes feels costly

3. DOCOMO...is the hassel free...not much offers ...all 1ps/s...good


I tried Reliance and BSNL too need to go to balcony to get signal...too bad


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread Raj  I was thinking of starting a thread for service provider discussion and came over yours. OK... Back to topic 

I've been Airtel Customer for the last 5yrs before Swicthing to Tata Docomo.
When it comes to eating away your balance AIRTEL is the king. They sure know how to cut your balance for some Shitty reasons, Even then I had to be with Airtel just because it had good signal and coverage when compared to others in our circle.

But Finally when Docomo Came,time has come to say good bye to Airtel a$$holes .I donno how many useless issues I had to deal with airtel during my 5yr usage( Like automatic activation of offers,hellotunes and some Bullshit services)

I've been using Docomo for the past 6 months and I'm very happy about it, I'm saving a hell lot of money on Docomo and would have gone bankrupt if it was Airtel.

Getting a Docomo sim was a big issue initially and had some service niggles in the first month. But now everything is good and unlike Airtel where I can use only one special voucher( like.... if I was in a certain offer I couldn't activate any other offers like sms offer and stuff) with Docomo I can use multiple special offers simultaneously 

Also the GPRS packs,usage and speeds are worth mentioning, definitely better than my Airtel GPRS experience. Will post Docomo  GPRS speeds later.
Also "_My account"_ service from Docomo comes in quite handy to check your last 10 calls time and call cost and there is an option to activate or deactivate offers to your mobile on the site itself.

Click _*here*_ to register for this service. 

Customer Care is not upto the mark yet since it takes ages for somebody to answer your call. But email requests and Complaints are responded to quickly. Once they even recharged mine with Rs.15 as an apology when I bashed them for not getting calls due to service issues. I was quite surprised with it since it was opposite to what Airtel did to me  

One more thing which made to hate airtel more is.......When I switched back to Docomo I kept getting calls from Airtel CC ...mentioning my previous Airtel number and offering me some free activations and asked me to switch back to Airtel.

I wondered how these a&&holes got my new number and even shocked when they mentioned my old airtel number, which leads to the only logical conclusion that they have been tracking my IMEI number while under airtel and when I switched provider they might have got my Docomo number too  the reason for my anger is that, these F#ucktards never track IMEI number when our phone is lost/Stolen inspite of Police complaints and running around Airtel offices, but now they track for all shitty reasons.

Phew enough for now. More airtel bashing later 
Do do doooo do doo doooo DoCoMoooooooo I'm lovin it 


> The only reason I kept using Airtel was because of their Coverage and Signal quality
> Airtel have best coverage and offers...but it have poor customer care and they starts offers automatically and cuts our balance for no reason


+Infinite 



> DOCOMO...is the hassel free...not much offers ...all 1ps/s...good


Buddy infact there plenty of offers on Docomo. Just check its website and select your circle coz offers differ from circle to circle.
*www.tatadocomo.com/special-tariff-vouchers.aspx

I used to think the same that there aren't many offers,but the reason is they are not publicized much and hence that impression.Multiple offers can be activated simultaneously and don't forget to join buddynet  At-least for the free period that is


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the DOCOMO info...intresting


----------



## bloomark (Feb 26, 2010)

isnt uninor a GSM operator?
its not as big as the others that have been listed but its certainly made its mark


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 26, 2010)

Luckily where i live i get strong signal everywhere for every operator , full bars always , so signal is no problem.

I used Smart GSM from 2003 to 2006 and using airtel since 2006. its been great for me . maybe because airtel is not very popular in my circle .

DOCOMO launched just this week in my city , will try it once i get cheap sim.

What are you guys using for GPRS ? right now i'm on airtels Rs98/2gb plan . pretty reliable connection .


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2010)

Vodafone for me since the past 8 years or so.. No issues whatsoever


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been using *Vodafone* and *Airtel* quite some time in mumbai! and when i shifted to delhi i again applied to these 2 only... de diff! i got vodafone no. activated on de same day n airtel took 3 days 

When it comes 2 customer service and offers none can beat Vodafone, network coverage for both is almost similar n really good.

And i have has some really bad experiance with *Tata* customer service... they literally drive you nuts... n even said 'if u have so much prob use some other service' crazy !  so i m not in favor of Tata.

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------

how bout u put a poll here!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2010)

> how bout u put a poll here!


yes,How about a poll. Raj, are you listening 

And some more info on DoCoMo GPRS plans for those who didn't knew, thought this might be helpful.



> *Tata Docomo GPRS On Demand overtakes Aircel’s  Unlimited Pocket Internet*
> 
> Tata DOCOMO recently launched 5 new *GPRS on Demand Packs*.  At first glance it was still unfortunate that Tata Docomo had yet not  launched an Unlimited  GPRS much like that of Aircel. However on careful analysis one can  say that Tata Docomo has hit all the right notes with these GPRS packs  which may ultimately prove to be more beneficial and equally economical  for the customers.
> *www.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/tata-docomo-gprs-on-demand.jpgAs per an  analysis the following are the facts:
> ...


SOURCE: *FoneArena*

And here's the link for Docomo  GPRS tarrifs
*www.tatadocomo.com/gprs.aspx

I'm on Rs 48 Monthly pack and here's the speeds I get 

*TEST 1*
*www.speedtest.net/result/729553424.png

*TEST 2*
*www.speedtest.net/result/729554947.png

*TEST 3*
*www.speedtest.net/result/729556188.png

Compared to my ISP, BSNL Broadband in 500C Plus plan 

*www.speedtest.net/result/729557146.png


----------



## raj_in (Feb 26, 2010)

Well its too late to start a poll the only way is to create a new thread...
Frankly i didnt think many would be interested...so i didnt create a poll in the beginning....
Anyways i just got a Docomo sim for Rs.10 with Rs.40talktime........
so i was jst asking to see if people thought if it was good or not

For me i had 2-3 bad exp with voda
1.once they activated a caller tune & cut Rs.48(15 fr download 30 rental 3 for disconnection sms)i was lk WTFFF..........

2.I actived a bonus card the sms came offer activated...
later i found out it wasnt
i called customer care they said they can only tell me what happended if i could tell them when i took the sim & whose name it was in....(i got if passed on from an employee of our company who left & it was 4yrs ago) so i could not 
& they drove me nuts........

3.Sometimes if a bonus card ends they dont send a deactivation sms,,,,,,

Just wanted to knw from you just abt buddynet in detail like must do's & dont's & best offers of docomo........

Thnx


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2010)

raj_in said:


> Well its too late to start a poll the only way is to create a new thread...


That's not the only way! All you have to do is ask nicely


----------



## raj_in (Feb 26, 2010)

Awwwwwww :O


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2010)

@Raj 
if you want to know about best offers just keep checking this page 

*www.tatadocomo.com/special-tariff-vouchers.aspx

And this for gprs offers

*www.tatadocomo.com/gprs.aspx

right now the RC111/RC222/RC333 seems to be good. By recharging with these you get Rs.100/200/300 respectively and in addition to that you get Rs.11/22/33 Local talk time every month,for an year. That talktime is not restricted to same service provider, you can call any local mobile/landline.

Just sms BAL to 121 and you'll get your balance details and special offer balance & stuff and even your remaining bandwidth  if you are on any GPRS packs 

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

try diet sms too 
*www.tatadocomo.com/diet-sms.aspx

And this for buddynet
*www.tatadocomo.com/buddynet.aspx

Right now buddynet is free for a month or two it seems  so join fast and enjoy cheaper docomo to docomo call rates and Free browsing on some social networking sites and twitter.
Thanks for deleting the double post mod


----------



## raj_in (Mar 1, 2010)

Thnx..........bro
but how to chech sms balance & last call chrg.......?


----------



## chanchalchatt (Mar 1, 2010)

airtel speed 
*www.speedtest.net/result/732713377.png

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

airtel speed
*www.speedtest.net/result/732713377.png


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

chanchalchatt said:


> airtel speed
> *www.speedtest.net/result/732713377.png
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------
> ...


thank you bro 
My airtel Sim is not active anymore and couldn't test it myslef
and the difference says it all.

*www.speedtest.net/result/729553424.png

I felt pages were loading much faster in Docomo,but didn't knew it was double that of airtel's speed


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

This is why Docomo Rocks, beats the **** out of Airtel everytime   First with second pulse and now with these superb monthly data plans 2GB  for Rs. 48 and 6GB for Rs.98 *3.ly/RLSJ


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2010)

yup right...I ditched airtel and now using only DOCOMO

with 1ps/2s(30ps)local
       1ps/s(60ps) std 
       daily 100sms(after 3 sms)

And also activated Net @48Rs..100mb in day and 2 gb at night...speed is good


But i somewhat disappointed with signal...never faced signal problem with airtel


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> yup right...I ditched airtel and now using only DOCOMO
> 
> with 1ps/2s(30ps)local
> 1ps/s(60ps) std
> ...


But the big news is that Data plans are changed to full time 2GB and 6GB. No day limits and night limits from now on


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

hey its wonderful...I will get benefit from next recharge i suppose
2GB at 48Rs


----------



## subhransu123 (May 21, 2010)

I have been using bsnl since 5 yrs.but i never feel signal problem on bsnl..though bsnl has limited offer but it is honest,it does not cut any balance illigally..so i think bsnl is best.


----------



## gagan007 (May 21, 2010)

I have been a Vodafone customer since Hutch days (it's been some 6+ years). Never faced any issue with CC or any other service. I always believe in having a postpaid connection for proper control on your account so when I purchased an additional BSNL (3G) sim, I insisted on a postpaid and had to pay Rs. 100 extra for that (although I was getting a free prepaid sim bcuz I have a BSNL BB at home).

I have no complaints against BSNL service either. I pity poor BSNL CC guys who have a huge load but do not get proper facility; so I do not expect a lot from them. Moreover in pne of my experiences, where I have met two ladies in different BSNL Service Centers, they were the most courteous and helpful CC representatives I have ever met.

BTW I voted for Vodafone.


----------



## pradeepcec (May 21, 2010)

Initially I had Airtel during 2004, then changed to Spice ( Idea Now) since there was no free SMS offer on Airtel then. Had the spice Sim for almost 5 years till 2009 Oct, but then suddenly while a recharge my plan got shifted so had to change the sim back to airtel! Now I am using Airtel without any problems. But I agree the CC of airtel is sick, they take complaints, and will tell a particular date on which their officer will call us back but till date no one called me! Apart from CC there's no problem with airtel.

I also like airtel because of the mChek service which is helpful in recharging my sim any time any place without going to the recharge outlet, without even GPRS and any additional charges. All you need to have is a credit/debit card or bank account which you need to link to your sim. Create a mChek pin and get going!! You can even recharge other airtel numbers prepaid or postpaid!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 21, 2010)

^^ mcheck is available on other operators as well. I use it on my Docomo too 

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

here is the revised data tariff list 
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/5586/dicuy.jpg


----------

